
Hello. tbh, We’re Moving On - minimaxir
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/07/hello-tbh-moving-on/
======
crsv
I mean FB is so huge that numbers lost on these deals are probably flashes in
the pan, but the tbh acquisition seemed like they were buying target demo
behavioral data more than a company / feature functionality anyways. No big
surprises here.

------
googletron
we have something coming in soon to replace this.
[https://twitter.com/myusuf3/status/1013910813730574337](https://twitter.com/myusuf3/status/1013910813730574337)

